# Dedicated to all the Old Pharts and the Cruisers



## nwdave (Oct 10, 2011)

I've seen the ages of many of this sites members and I know for a fact that this will take many down a very nostalgic trip into our youth.  If you had your drivers license in the '50's and '60's, you were very popular.  If you didn't, you knew somebody who did, because you wanted to be cool, man, like cool, DaddyO.  Everyone else, these were real cars.  Mine was a 1952 Chevy Deluxe and then a 1967 Camaro.  Ah, those were the days.

Just put this on and will start the show itself turn up your speakers

Someone did an awesome job putting this together And with sound to boot. At the very end of the video you'll hear the song ' Thunder Road ' sung by the star of the movie for which it was the theme!

Not uncommon except this is the one and only song ever recorded, for publication, sung by Robert Mitchum!

Cars we drove in the 50's and 60's

Click on line below

http://cruzintheavenue.com/CarsWeDrove.htm


----------



## roller (Oct 11, 2011)

Those were the days !!!!! Thanks for sharing it...


----------



## kingkoch42 (Oct 11, 2011)

gone


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 11, 2011)

That was in the heyday, remember it all too well and sorely miss those days!  We'd buy 40's and 50's junkers and fix and patch them up as we could tow them from the junkyards for $50 or less, made a lot of sweet rides and wasn't that much trouble to keep them running - a wrench and a timing light and a new set of plugs and wires went a long ways, lol!  There's a forgotten tool... the timing light, lol!


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 11, 2011)

Kingkoch42 said:


> *MY GOD !!!*
> 
> Another thing I drooled over, when I could get one was a J. C. Whitney catalog of car parts.  Does that say anything to anyone ?


YES!

I remember getting the J.C. Whitney Catalog, and dreamed of building a hot rod.

What a blast from the past!

TJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL----Those were definitely the great days (except for 'Nam).

I had a junker while in my Senior year, but my best buddy had a 61 'Vette---LOL---We took his 99% of the time!!!

Thunder Road???  It's either 5 or 6 times I saw it. Last time less than a year ago.

Right up there with "Sgt York".

Old Bear


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Oct 11, 2011)

Back here where I live in Sharps Chapel, there is only one way out. Once ya get to the Hwy. you go left and it's about 30 mins to Cumberland Gap, Ya go right and its about 22 mins to Maynardville.

I drive thunder road everyday one way or another. I also used to run up and down kingston pike in my early 20's. Thunder Road is one of my favorite Ballads. Wonder Why??

Lol. 

Later, and thanks for the Memories.

Mike


----------



## simple (Oct 12, 2011)

Good Stuff!! 

My first car was a '51 Chevy Deluxe--in 1974.  It had been my grandmother's--really was the proverbial "only driven on Sundays" find. We finally decided she had had it since 1956.  If I remember right, it had about 60K on it at the time, had only been in one small fender bender, and the undercarriage was cherry.  Driving on the oil roads of southern Illinois had given it a good rock hard undercoating of oil and clay.  Chiseled some off and found the metal under it bright and shiny.  Didn't touch a thing after that, and never "cleaned up" the underside.  

I had stripped all the paint off and had it painted shortly before I moved away from home, left it there for Dad to do the interior.  He had some health problems, never got it done, I had no storage for it, had to sell it to get it out of the folks' way.  I think we got around $500 for it in '81 or '82.  I never had any issues when picking up a girl at home for a date-- her parents would see that old car and start reminiscing about having one "just like it", and I was golden--as long as they didn't remember how big that back seat was
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...
[h3] [/h3]
 Some way, some how, some when, I'll have another one.  If possible, it'll be a convertible this time.

How many of you have saw a Warshawski catalog and thought it looked a lot like JC Whitney's?  Most folks didn't realize it was one and the same.  It was my understanding the actual building was on a corner, and the entrance on one street said Warshawski, and around the corner the second entrance to the building said JC Whitney's.  Don't know if it's true, but the companies were the same...


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 12, 2011)

Actually my first car was a 1962 Dodge Lancer. My brother gave it to me in 1966, to use as a trade-in, before he went to Vietnam.

Then I traded it in on a 1967 Dodge Coronet 440, but I had to sell it when I followed him to Vietnam.

50s & 60 were still great !

Bear


----------



## roller (Oct 12, 2011)

My first car was a 55 Chevy 2 door hard top...


----------



## roller (Oct 12, 2011)

This is one of my rides now...


----------



## larrym (Oct 12, 2011)

a young pup at 52 but this thread makes me smile and gives me the opportunity to say Thank You ,, to all of you,, for all that you have done.  I am old enough to appreciate all the experience and respect you.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 12, 2011)

That was cool! I was Born in '62 but in '99 I  bought a '49 Merc Sport Sedan, with Suicide Rear Doors... first 4 picture Slide, bottom left corner...Had to let it go a couple of years ago, after Mrs.J had been out of work for 6 months with no unemployment benefits...*BUT*...With a little luck I may replace it with a 49 Coupe...or any one of a HUNDRED other Cars I wouldn't mind owning...In my next life I want to be Jay Leno!...JJ


----------



## kingkoch42 (Oct 12, 2011)

gone


----------



## rubbin butts (Oct 12, 2011)

*Thanks for the link. Luv them old cars*

*Here are some of my current rides stored in the barn. At least one comes out each weekend for cruising. I built or restored each one myself. Am currently working on a 68 Yenko Camaro. *

*1923 T-Bucket*

*




*

*1969 Camaro on the rottisserie in restoration*

*




*

*1969 Camaro after restoration*

*




*

*This is the 1968 Yenko Camaro  in the restoration process.*

*




*

*1972 Nova SS*

*




*

*1933 Ford Coupe*

*




*

*Same car featured in Mike Kelly's Cruise News magazine. Same car as my avatar picture.*

*




*


----------



## roller (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice cars !!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 12, 2011)

Roller said:


> Nice cars !!!!


I'll say---I like your two wheeler too, Roller !!!

Bear


----------



## michael ark (Oct 12, 2011)

My first car was a crystal blue metallic 78 Monte Carlo with a 305 small block with a small cam and a Holley 600cfm 2 barrel .Since my folk wouldn't allow me to have a 4 barrel carb.Ended up with a custom short wheel base dodge van next .With the 4 captins chairs the fridge that ran on lp and a bed in the back. Hey what can i say i was a child of the 70s.


----------



## simple (Oct 12, 2011)

michael ark said:


> ...Ended up with a custom short wheel base dodge van next .With the 4 captins chairs the fridge that ran on lp and a bed in the back. Hey what can i say i was a child of the 70s.




But was there a custom mural airbrushed on the side panels?


----------



## roller (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks  Bear !


----------



## smokeamotive (Oct 12, 2011)

Definatly brings back the memories. My first car was a 67 Camaro RS. Had three new girl friends the first two weeks I had it. Would go to the drag strip every Friday night. $1.00 to get in and $.25 cents to race. Though those days are gone I never forgot my first love. Have a new love now to remember her by.








BTW Rubbin Butts, Those are some nice rides there! Would like to go for a roll in that Yenko when you get it done. The macinist that I use is currently building a "33"Ford on a LS-2 frame. Talk about a screamer!!


----------



## rubbin butts (Oct 12, 2011)

Smokeamotive said:


> Definatly brings back the memories. My first car was a 67 Camaro RS. Had three new girl friends the first two weeks I had it. Would go to the drag strip every Friday night. $1.00 to get in and $.25 cents to race. Though those days are gone I never forgot my first love. Have a new love now to remember her by.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments. Great looking camaro.

Yeah, I'm anxious to finish the yenko. Got all the body panels finished and on the rottisserie to refinish the bottom side. Slow going right now because of a low back injury.


----------



## michael ark (Oct 12, 2011)

No mural but it was brown ,orange and yellow .It had 60's hurricane rims all the way around.The van paint job matched the van on the on the mud flaps .Shag carpet through out the carpert was the clour of the wazzap box.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





This may bring back memory for some.


----------



## simple (Oct 13, 2011)

You know, those vans seem to be ridiculed today, but there was a lot of craftmanship in some of them.  Okay, some of them were ridiculed back then, for that matter.  I mean, it's still shag carpeting, no matter how it's cut and attached... A lot of time spent on the modifications, and a whole generation of artists raised on the airbrush.  Wonder what those artists are doing today?


----------

